# anybody ever try coverlay dash covers? sciroccos?



## MN16VROCCO (Oct 25, 2008)

i see that http://www.coverlaymfg.com has dash covers for the mk2 scirocco. has anyone ever tried this? hows it look?


----------



## IRTermite (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: anybody ever try coverlay dash covers? sciroccos? (MN16VROCCO)*

Doesn't matter... They no longer have VW on their site. It's in the menu, but...
Category Not Found
I'm sorry, but it looks like you've clicked a link to a category on our site that no longer exists. Please click here to view our product catalog, or use the links in the "Product Catalog" navigation to view our products.


----------

